

Ask HN: Did anyone from India got Google Cr-48 laptop? - startupdude


======
Garbage
Though I have applied with INDIA address, have not received any communication.
I wish they deliver in India, but seems its US only as of now.

~~~
obilgic
on Twitter Someone from Google told that, They can not ship because of some
custom rules. They have no time to do all the papper work.

~~~
startupdude
That really sucks. Its only India or other countries too?

~~~
PostOnce
Only available in the US for now. Was mentioned in another thread.

